
5 ways to optimize images for effective Facebook sharing - orlyb
http://cloudinary.com/blog/5_ways_to_optimize_images_for_effective_facebook_sharing
======
orlyb
This blog post describes 5 ways to optimize your website or app for social
sharing by dynamically manipulating the images you share on Facebook to better
match your content and heighten engagement. Sample image manipulation URLs are
included, as well as web development code samples.

